# HomePod Mini - Décalage diffusion AirPlay



## thomas.lejeune (26 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voulais savoir si j'étais le seul à envoyer de la musique sur mon HomePod Mini via AirPlay mais qui présentait 2-3 secondes de décalage ?
N'aimant pas Apple Music, je suis sur Deezer et je dois avouer que c'est assez pénible ce décalage... 
Notamment pour la fonction "Paroles", qui est total décalage pour le coup !

Merci par avance de vos retours.
Thomas


----------



## Moutaille (8 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Sur le forum Deezer beaucoup de personnes ont le même problème que toi.
Après je comprends que tu aies tes habitudes chez Deezer mais il faut comprendre que le fait de passer sous la marque Apple, ce n'est pas que pour le hardware. Et d'ailleurs c'est aussi ce qui fait la différence de prix. Apple développe le matériel et le logiciel et leur force est qu'ils maitrisent tout du début à la fin. D'ailleurs même en faisant ça, ils arrivent à avoir de sérieux bugs !  Mais le gros avantage qu'ils ont est que tout arrive à communiquer et à être optimisé. D'ou Apple Music. 
Donc si tu restes chez Deezer juste à cause de tes playlists, il y a des sites très bien qui t'expliqueront comment basculer mais si c'est par choix que tu décides de rester chez Deezer, tu ne peux pas reprocher à Apple de privilégier l'expérience utilisateur pour ceux qui sont chez Apple Music.... 









						Intégration Deezer au HomePod | Réunir Les Fans De Musique
					

Bonjour, comme Apple a décidée “d’ouvrir” son enceinte HomePod aux autres plateformes musicales comme Amazon music,serait-il possible d’intégrer Deezer à l’enceinte afin de pouvoir lancer notre musique directement via Siri? Merci !




					fr.deezercommunity.com


----------

